# Wendtii meltdown time!



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I should have known! I ran out of Flourish iron about a week and a half ago, and never got around to buying more. Anyways, I figured plants were getting enough from Flourish. Well, Friday I started to see the telltale signs of a melt, and by Sunday I had a tank full of mush! So I pulled up the mush and replanted the stem/roots, knowing they will return. I guess I will return to adding iron.

Oh, well. I guess it's nature's way of pruning?!  It was such a nice stand!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It seems as though you can't give crypts too much iron! I wonder about manganese, which sort of comes along with iron in groundwater seeps.


----------

